# UNOFFICIAL SAFARI ZONE ROLEPLAYING MAGIC



## octobr (Feb 9, 2010)

_ADVENTURE_

This is a roleplay I made! It's based off of my ungodly desire to have a safari-zone related roleplay! It also probably will have very little to do with the actual safari zone here, but I DON'T CARE. 

This is a sort of a dressing room style roleplay in that there's not any driving plot, it's more like have a character and play. All the same retain the standard roleplay courtesy, please: don't be an ass and godmode or whatever the kids call it these days; try to keep characters being at least semi-believable (with the exception of if it's intended to be retarded, ie, Verne in the safari zone); etc etc. I'm not going to enforce THREE PARAGRAPHS A POST or whatever because honestly what if all you need to do is say like "Thomas sneezed heavily!" or something, how do you draw that out. However, feel free to be as serious or as silly as you wish. This isn't going to be a one-storyline place; if this goes anywhere I'd expect more than one set of interactions going on at one time, since you only need two people for a conversation.

As for characters well. Like I said, don't be an idiot about them -- I don't want freaking sailor moon in here, nor do I want bad fanfiction characterization -- but I will allow some flexibility, so long as you stick to the pokemon fandom to some extent. That is to say no like catgirls but if you want to have a slight pokemon anthro I _guess_ you can (mostly saying this cause i want to use my motherfucking duskull kid from that rp that never went >|). You can have pokemon all you wish but be smrt about it -- I'd prefer no legendaries because THERE'S REALLY ONLY ONE OF EACH so. Otherwise sure. Battles are ok, just try not to blow up the place ; ;

Not gonna require sign-ups or anything. Come and go as you wish. So long as you're solid in your roleplaying I don't think you need to tell us your character's favorite song. 

*TL;DR: i'm not going to cater to someone who can't read a few paragraphs*

As for setting uhh. A nice open grassy area -- think route 117 but more open, less near cities and no day care. Feel free to leave the clearing if your roleplaying so dictates -- like if you're chasing someone down to get your bike back >|

aaand I got nothing else, go nuts NOT REALLY BECAUSE THAT'D SUCK AND I CAN'T PAY FOR A LAWYER.


----------



## octobr (Feb 14, 2010)

Verne was laying on the grass.

Fairly peculiar, considering ... usually he'd be, like, seducing nymphs out of trees, I dunno. No, he was just laying on the grass, fairly content, tossing a pokeball idly and catching it again. It was sunshiny and warm and everything -- everything people would assume a Manly Man such as Verne would avoid. Except he wasn't. He needed his vitamin D. So he was staring at the sun with squinted eyes and playing catch with one of his numerous pokeballs. Nice, having time away from the crowd filtering into his living space, although he had brought that on by the whole small-business-installation thing ... and it wasn't too bad what with all the women that coincidentally came by. 

Anyway, he didn't mind just chilling out here. The grass had the soft healthy quality the well-balanced pokemon ecosystem usually gave it and it was comfortably warm in the sun. He caught the ball again. He tossed it. 

Midtoss a cloud moved and shot sun into his eye like his pidgey would shoot shit. He missed the catch.

"Aww, crap." But by the time he'd pushed himself up on his elbows he was practically swimming in his own Muk. Aren't those things poisonous? Sheesh.


----------



## Flareth (Feb 15, 2010)

Dewayix scribbled notes on a scrap of notebook paper. There was a look of fear on her face. A Raticate with its kin was right in front of her.

_Raticate- Freaking gigantic rodent. Do not disturb unless you want to be attacked by the whole pack. _ the note read.

On her belt were 6 pokeballs. She grabbed the first one and threw it. A Blastoise came out. The Blastoise stretched its small arms out.

"Pluto, take care of them, please." she cried, pointing to the rodent Pokemon, "I don't like them!"

The Blastoise nodded its head. Giant blasts of water came out of the two cannons on the shell. All of the Rattata and many of the young Raticate rushed off, leaving only one or two Raticate left.

"Thanks, Pluto." Dewayix said, hugging the giant turtle.

She closed her notebook.

"I at least learned something about those insipid rodents." she muttered, putting the notebook into her green-and-black backpack.

(I tried....hopefully it'll get started more...)


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Feb 15, 2010)

As the two trainers were busy fighting rodents or relaxing in the warm sunlight, a little shadow seemed to momentarily block out the sun as it flew across the sky. Kali, an apparently wild Flygon hovered several hundred feet up in the air, watching as several rodents scampered away from a blast of water. She picked out one of them in particular, focusing her eyes on it, and began to dive down toward the little Raticate, picking up speed as she descended toward the ground. When the Flygon came within a few feet of the ground, she levelled off, gliding just behind the rodent, suddenly snatching it up with her paws. The Flygon landed on a rock and lowered her head to the Raticate, biting into its neck.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Feb 15, 2010)

The Warden quirked an eyebrow as she cautiously walked toward the field. Taking account of her surroudings (one manly man, a buncha rats, and a bloodthirtsy Flygon..) she settled on dealing with the thrid one in the most obvious way: by throwing her fedora at it gently, seeing what it would do. After all, carnage. 

"Sup."


----------



## Flareth (Feb 15, 2010)

"Ugh....that's disgusting." Dewayix yelled, noticing the Flygon eating a Raticate, "Pluto, return!"

The Blastoise was recalled in a beam of red light. Dewayix dashed off to another spot in the clearing. She did not like carnage, even if it was ridiculously over-the-top and fake, like in B-rated horror movies. She pulled down her hat. The sun was getting bright.

"Glad I got away from THAT." she muttered, staring out at the clearing around her, making sure to not look at the place where the Flygon was eating.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Feb 15, 2010)

A brunette with badly put up hair walked along the route, Poké Ball spinning on her finger and an Infernape following behind her. This girl's name was Rebecca and she could be no more than 14-or-so. And she was totally not a self-insert. She was singing at the top of her lungs and mispronouncing all the words: "Kitto sonna~ Sekai da~" Of course, she didn't have a high enough voice for the song and it came out more: "Kitto sonn*voice fades*~ Sekai daAaAaaAAA~" Her Infernape rolled his eyes before acting like he was hit by a lightning bolt at the repeat of the same line in English, still sang as badly.

Rebecca caught the Poké Ball and placed it back on her belt before stopping to stretch. "It's a wonderful day for a walk, eh, Ichi?" she asked. Ichi, after regaining his senses, nodded his approval. "That's good."


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Feb 15, 2010)

As the Flygon was settling down to begin her meal, she noticed someone approaching out of the corner of her eye. She turned her head toward the warden, watching her throw her hat. Kali growled and stood back up, holding her prey in her forepaws. She spread her wings and took a step back, baring her blood-soaked fangs at the warden. But then something rather unexpected happened... the Flygon began to speak in English.

"Stay back! My prey!"


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Feb 15, 2010)

"Haha the hell. It _talks._ Eh well, good enough a reaction as any. 'M not too interested in bloody vermin, sos I'll leave ya to yer eating." the warden chuckled before breifly checking her Pokeballs. Bojango, Laconic, Kamina, Night Surgeon, -good, at least the preyed on vermin wasn't _her_ vermin- Flandre and Scully. All right.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Feb 15, 2010)

Kali narrowed her eyes, grunting before responding. "I'm not an 'it'. My name is Kali and I'm a proud female." She turned away from the human and folded her wings back, but kept an eye on her. "Hmmph... stupid humans..." Kali grumbled, before biting down again on the Raticate and tearing off a large portion of its body. The 7'2" tall Flygon only took three bites to eat the whole rat, bones and all, swallowing each bite pretty much whole, so it didn't take very long.


----------



## Eonrider (Feb 25, 2010)

"What do think about this place, eh Fire Fist?"  A young male trainer had just wandered into the area, seeking something better to do.  Fire Fist, a Blaziken at the trainer's side, however, was staring straight ahead, eyes wide open in shock and horror.  The young trainer turned to look at his unresponsive compainion, brushing a strand of his rapidly growing blond hair out of his eyes.  _You're going to have to get that cut soon, Eon,_ he remembered his mother saying.  He was beginning to think she might be right.  

"What's wrong, Fire Fist?" he asked, and upon getting no response, followed the Blaziken's gaze to where a Flygon was just finishing off the remains of something that had once been a Raticate.  Eon saw the Raticate first.  Hm, it was shiny too.  Shame, he would've liked to catch that.  Then Eon saw the Pokemon eating the Raticate.  HOLYCRAPAFLYGONPOKEBALLGO!!!  Eon threw a Quick Ball at the Flygon, and it was sucked inside.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Feb 25, 2010)

(saying the Pokéball pinged amounts to modding... I'm going to ignore those four words)

Kali noticed someone approaching out of the corner of her eye.. just in time to see them throw a ball at her without provocation. She was a large enough target that she couldn't avoid it in time, and found herself sucked in. But it was not going to be enough to keep her. It only took a second for the ball to pop back open, and a very pissed Flygon re-emerged. 

The Flygon stepped forward toward the young trainer, glaring at him, growling, teeth bared. She stepped on the ball, crushing it under her foot, then took a couple more steps toward him. "You humans are all the same. You want to control everything and understand nothing. You have no respect for anyone but yourselves."


----------



## Eonrider (Feb 26, 2010)

Eon gulped.  His hand slowly moved to a Pokeball on his belt.  When he touched a button on it, it burst open in a flash of light.  Soon a Dragonite stood between the Flygon and Eon, growling.

(sorry, I didn't know it was modding)


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Feb 26, 2010)

"Eh?" 

Warden turned. She did leave the Flygon alone,and the runt was going to get himself killed anyways. He probably isted before in the fields, days were slow after that giant rush in. Help or...? 

Nah. Instead, she pulled out a box from..somewhere. Probably her trenchcoat. _Lunch._ 

She then paused, sensing the irony of not learning anything from this attack as soon as the Kali said so. Well.


----------

